# Wanted: Palm Springs Area 3/27 - 4/1



## xcite10 (Feb 18, 2016)

Looking for a 1 or 2 bedroom place in Palm Springs/Palm Desert area but willing to look at surrounding areas as well..

Check in date could be either Sunday 3/27 or Monday 3/28...

Thanks


----------



## xcite10 (Feb 29, 2016)

Also open to family friendly resort in Las Vegas or Central Coast...

Thank you


----------



## xcite10 (Mar 3, 2016)

Wife now leaning more towards Las Vegas.... Wyndham, cancun resort, Hilton.... Any family/kid friendly resort....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

